# Covid-19 Cancellations



## dahntahn (Mar 18, 2020)

Does anyone know what policy Hyatt has for cancelling reservations in ,say, May?  I think as long as the resorts are closed it is a given that points will be restored, but how far into the future will that go?  I have a 2 week reservation for the last 2 weeks of May and am not sure if I should just wait until then when it looks like everything will still be closed, or cancel now and see what their policy would be for the points.


----------



## peas (Mar 18, 2020)

I just got an email from Hyatt today about an hour ago (12:30 EST).  The email doesn't mention waiving any fees, but it talks about canceling through the website and talks about asking people not to call into Member services for issues beyond 75 days.  

I had to cancel a couple of reservations, and I've been waiting to see if HRC would waive some fees.  On the website, after you click, "cancel this reservation" you'll see a popup that says "Canceling this reservation will result in a $0.00 processing fee.".  The online cancellation returned everything to where it would have been if you paid the cancellation fee:  my reservation within 60 days went to RCUP.  My cancellation beyond 60 days went back to CUP.  I did not get any booking fees back (as far as I can tell).

If someone ends up calling HRC member services, could you see if calling in helped you get the points returned to CUP vs RCUP?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Mar 18, 2020)

Hi All...

This is on the HRC website:



> > _March 17, 2020_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Arrival 61 days or more prior to check-in: Club Points will be returned to your account and Cancellation fees waived._
_Arrival 1-60 days prior to check-in: Club Points will be returned to your account as Restricted Points and Cancellation fees waived._



> > _Due to continually changing conditions, these cancellations policies may be changed or modified, as needed._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_If you have a reservation confirmed through Interval International, please contact 1.800.GO.HYATT._
_If you have a rental reservation, please visit hyatt.com._
_If you have a Preview or Access Package, please call 1.844.631.2582 or send a request for cancellation or reschedule to info@hyattresidenceclub.com. In your email, be sure to include the following: your confirmation number, the name on the reservation, your arrival date, and the resort name._

*I guess my question is, what does this mean: Club Points will be returned to your account as Restricted Points and Cancellation fees waived.

What will the restriction be?

Hope everyone is doing well.........*


----------



## echino (Mar 18, 2020)

Restricted points can only be used for reservations within 60 days.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 18, 2020)

That is so not right. We are specifically asked to not go to Hawaii by their governor. Hyatt should respect that and should respect lives. Some people will travel if they are on the fence with this ruling. I expected more from Hyatt


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Mar 18, 2020)

I agree! I guess they are trying to 'save' themselves by the phrase:
_Due to continually changing conditions, these cancellations policies may be changed or modified, as needed._


----------



## ivywag (Mar 18, 2020)

dahntahn said:


> Does anyone know what policy Hyatt has for cancelling reservations in ,say, May?  I think as long as the resorts are closed it is a given that points will be restored, but how far into the future will that go?  I have a 2 week reservation for the last 2 weeks of May and am not sure if I should just wait until then when it looks like everything will still be closed, or cancel now and see what their policy would be for the points.


We just canceled a reservation in Aspen for May 16-23. We canceled right at the 61 days prior mark and the points were returned to CUP.  Really sorry that we can't go, but don't have confidence that this will all be over by then.  Now, to get Delta to return our airfare!


----------



## dahntahn (Mar 19, 2020)

I have to believe that if my reservation fails because the resort is closed, then my points should go back to cup instead of lcup.  [ If cancelled from today on it will be less than 60 days], so will wait and see - it is very likely they will still be closed on May 15.


----------



## bdh (Mar 19, 2020)

dahntahn said:


> I have to believe that if my reservation fails because the resort is closed, then my points should go back to cup instead of lcup.  [ If cancelled from today on it will be less than 60 days], so will wait and see - it is very likely they will still be closed on May 15.


What Hyatt properties are closed?  None of the Hyatt Key West properties are closed - but lots of owners canceling as people don't want to travel.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Mar 19, 2020)

We just canceled our Pinon Point week #17 (checking was the end of April)... and while we were not charged the cancellation fee... the message in our account at the top left says:

_RCUP: 1450 points_

And the message in the upper right under notifications says:

_You have 1450 fixed club use points that will expire 04/26/20_

With everything happening, I don't see how ANYONE canceling and having points put into RCUP can actually use them!


----------



## bdh (Mar 20, 2020)

Monroe County mandated that all hotels, B&B, etc with less than a 30 day stay be closed this Sunday at 6:00 pm.  

Hyatt is closing the KW properties on Sunday as well.


----------



## cafeirene (Mar 20, 2020)

well --- not entirely hopeful about this.  after a long hold, I did speak with a representative, and after checking, she can do nothing about unrestricting the RCUP points or moving them to EEE.  In fact she said the procedure now is to send your request by email to >>>>an email address that was unintelligible and I cannot verify anywhere . I thought I heard her say "hyattresidence@clubreservations.com" but that doesn't look right.  I tried calling back but apparently 8 pm EST is not the same  as one expect! They have closed several hours early... They seem to have a a daily procedure based on changing conditions. 

When I cancelled a reservation at the last minute (Feb 8 for a reservation beginning Feb 9, it was out of an abundance of caution as well as the fact that I was unwell. The Coronavirus data was beginning to unfold, but we were not in the emergency situation we are in now.

As mentioned above (and with how poorly their website is behaving, which they blame on ATT and Verizon not being able to cope with people working from home) and the fact that most of us either already are under state mandated "shelter in place" restrictions, or will be shortly -- no one can see making travel plans of reservations for RCUP or any other deadlines. Forfeiting the points may well be within their policies, but speaks volumes towards bad faith towards their owners. I know at one time there was a Hyatt ombudsman active over on FlyerTalk for WOH, but I don't think Hyatt Residence Club has any such outreach. 

Their continued poor performance on the technology side may just be an accident or unfortunate coincidence, but it forces the clock to run out and they are poorly prepared or staffed to rise to the situation in good faith.


----------



## cafeirene (Mar 21, 2020)

update: because I was uncertain of the validity of the email address, I called back again today and spoke with another representative and explained I wanted to confirm the address. She did that as well as gave me a second address which goes directly to member services:
hyattresidence@clubreservations.com
HVOmemberservices@HyattVOI.com
Then she put me on hold for a bit, and came back saying she had put in the request for me to transfer then 760 points that are RCUP due to our cancelling at the last minute as the COVID-19 crisis was breaking open.  She said it would probably be 72 hours from monday before I would see any action or change.
Crossing fingers that the serious nature of this pandemic making it impossible to plan travel is being handled with better results.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Mar 21, 2020)

bdh said:


> What Hyatt properties are closed?  None of the Hyatt Key West properties are closed - but lots of owners canceling as people don't want to travel.



The Key West Properties are now closed so Hyatt should do the right and help their members...


----------



## Kal (Mar 22, 2020)

bdh said:


> Monroe County mandated that all hotels, B&B, etc with less than a 30 day stay be closed this Sunday at 6:00 pm.
> 
> Hyatt is closing the KW properties on Sunday as well.


Does that mean the homeless still have access to the Sunset Harbor outdoor spa tub as usual?  Talk about a "cesspool"


----------



## bdh (Mar 22, 2020)

Kal said:


> Does that mean the homeless still have access to the Sunset Harbor outdoor spa tub as usual?  Talk about a "cesspool"


Nope - it's shut down.  The spa had yellow barricade tape across it yesterday.  One of the homeless must have dropped his bag of the "devil's lettuce" in the spa and clogged the pump. lol


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 22, 2020)

OK...so, due to Covid-19 many of us are "cancelling" now due to "shelter in place" because who knows about April & May.  so...if within 60 days thats our only option?  

Also, I just realized that I have a bunch of points that will expire in Sept (yes, I know, thats a long way off) but since YESTERDAY was the deadline for EEE, I guess its use or lose this year?  I feel like they should extend our use time due to all of this.  Many places (Disneyland, group on etc) are extending use dates.

Barbara


----------



## jjking42 (Mar 22, 2020)

What the process for depositing points in II 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 22, 2020)

NWTRVLRS said:


> We just canceled our Pinon Point week #17 (checking was the end of April)... and while we were not charged the cancellation fee... the message in our account at the top left says:
> 
> _RCUP: 1450 points_
> 
> ...



The website message is poorly worded.
I am in a similar situation: cancelled home week reservation, check-in 3/27, and had my points restricted. My understanding from 1st Hyatt rep was the RCUP points could be used until the end of my LCUP period in late September.
I logged into the website yesterday and was alarmed to see the message.

I called Hyatt again, and 2nd rep told me same thing about being able to use my RCUP points until September.  I really questioned her about this, and she gave more details such as the day after my homeweek check-in date (end of my CUP period), the RCUP points will convert to LCUP points.  And the only difference between RCUP and LCUP is that RCUP points can be used for an II exchange and LCUP cannot.

However if you have EEE points, an II exchange will draw from EEE first and then RCUP second.  I do have EEE points, and in my situation it still makes sense to make an II exchange.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 22, 2020)

bdurstta said:


> OK...so, due to Covid-19 many of us are "cancelling" now due to "shelter in place" because who knows about April & May.  so...if within 60 days thats our only option?
> 
> Also, I just realized that I have a bunch of points that will expire in Sept (yes, I know, thats a long way off) but since YESTERDAY was the deadline for EEE, I guess its use or lose this year?  I feel like they should extend our use time due to all of this.  Many places (Disneyland, group on etc) are extending use dates.


I would call Hyatt and ask if they could move your points to EEE.
As a new owner about 1.5 years ago, before Marriott took over, and it was Hyatt running Hyatt... the Hyatt rep was kind enough to move my first use points to EEE even tho' I was 3 weeks past my EEE deadline date.



jjking42 said:


> What the process for depositing points in II



If you're within your EEE depositing window, you can do it on the HRC website. 
EEE points are essentially only to be used for II exchanges; EEE just extends the use of them for 2 more years past CUP.  Balances don't show on your II account, you'll need to see them on your HRC account.

Otherwise within CUP, I think you can just make an exchange in II on your Hyatt corporate account, and they will draw/deduct the points from your HRC account.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 22, 2020)

We had an interval Hyatt reservation at Kahana Shores with E Plus in Hawaii but are cancelling and trying to retrade but it is saying we can only book 60 days  out. I didn't realize that was an ePlus stipulation. Does anyone k now which number to call for Hyatt interval. Hoping they let us exchange for August although this may still be going on.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 22, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We had an interval Hyatt reservation at Kahana Shores with E Plus in Hawaii but are cancelling and trying to retrade but it is saying we can only book 60 days  out. I didn't realize that was an ePlus stipulation. Does anyone k now which number to call for Hyatt interval. Hoping they let us exchange for August although this may still be going on.



I was given two numbers, the first from an II rep.
1. 1-800-229-3559 ext 7924
2. 1-800-622-1861

My husband called the first one, and was told it was better to use the 2nd one.
You need to talk to Hyatt at their II exchange desk.
They said their hours are M-F 9 am -8 pm and Saturdays 9-5 EDT.
But when using the first number, they were often closed at 5 pm EDT.
Fortunately the hold wait time wasn't very long.

Yes because we cancelled within 60 days of check-in, we're limited to 60 day flex change on E-plus retrade.  Hyatt rep recommended using the 2 E-plus retrades we had left, which got me out to early August.  The other alternative was they could cancel exchange and issue a replacement certificate good until Dec 31. But the cert is limited to booking a unit only 30 days or less from check-in.  No additional exchange fee. They told me that they could still issue cert if I later find I can't use the week I have E-Plus exchanged to.


----------



## Norcal5 (Mar 22, 2020)

Weird, they let me cancel my March 27 Grand Chateau and now I have Thanksgiving week at Desert Springs 1. ( Unfortunately checking out thanksgiving day but that’s ok)  1st eplus trade, but as you see, way more than 60 days.  Call back.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 22, 2020)

Norcal5 said:


> Weird, they let me cancel my March 27 Grand Chateau and now I have Thanksgiving week at Desert Springs 1. ( Unfortunately checking out thanksgiving day but that’s ok)  1st eplus trade, but as you see, way more than 60 days.  Call back.



Grand Chateau is a Marriott branded TS, we're working with Hyatt Residence club points.  I believe if you have Destination points, you have free retrades anyway.  I've called Hyatt-II 2-3 times and each time got the same answer.  II seems to be giving weeks owners a little more leniency and options than points owners.


----------



## Norcal5 (Mar 22, 2020)

I own Pinon point, used EEE points to book Grand Chateau for a volleyball tournament  event which got cancelled (not a great trade-I realize), but yes, it was originally a Hyatt trade.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 22, 2020)

Thank you all. I so appreciate all the help. We will try tomorrow and I will let you know what they say


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 22, 2020)

Maybe you cancelled earlier than I did, when the reps had more leeway on what they could do. Now I think they all are given certain rules to follow.


----------



## Sapper (Mar 23, 2020)

I spoke with HRC this AM. They are now changing reservations <60 days out to CUP NOT RCUP. 

Rebooking carries the standard rebooking cost. 

Hold time at 8AM sharp was under five minutes.


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 23, 2020)

Strange...I "cancelled" my reservaton yesterday online,, but its still showing up as a reservaton.  I am now on "hold"...no idea how long that will be.  

Barbara


----------



## bdurstta (Mar 23, 2020)

OK...so  here are some scenerios for reservation cancellations:

1.  If you have a reservation you booked, and now are cancelling due to Covid-19 AND those points you used have technically expired, the web site does not ALLOW you to cancel.  AND since the points expired, if you don't go, you out of luck.  Even though the ONLY reason you are cancelling is Covid-19....At this point Hyatt is NOT making a concessions.  They just said to keep checking back.

2.  Keep an eye on your dates for EEE.   THey MAY be able to extend those, but don't push it.

I would suggest that we all send an email to Hyatt stating it would be nice if they (1) extend use points for 2020 for 6 or 12 months and (2) any cancellations due to the Covid-19 and "sheltering in place" should be available for members-IF points have expired, perhaps extend til at least dec 2020.  We should all work together.

hyattresidenceclub@clubreservations.com


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 23, 2020)

I just cancelled a June reservation at Coconut Plantation today. As others have stated there was a $0 cancellation fee - but I had to enter my cc info anyway to get the button to be available to proceed with the transaction.

My points go LCUP in May so I likely will have to try and snag make a 60 day reservation later this year.  I also ate the reservation fees as i would think most of you have. I may have been able to hold out for a better outcome but I just went ahead and got it done. 

I also have an Interval reservation checkin May 1st so I am one day past the current period they are addressing. I am keeping an eye on that and hope to just be able to change it to later this year - which is what I think the Interval email said about reservations thru April 30th.

This is all inconvenient but I am still working and thankful for that and concerned about those that are out of work. I hope this all gets better sooner rather than later.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 23, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> I called Hyatt again, and 2nd rep told me same thing about being able to use my RCUP points until September.  I really questioned her about this, and she gave more details such as the day after my homeweek check-in date (end of my CUP period), the RCUP points will convert to LCUP points.  And the only difference between RCUP and LCUP is that RCUP points can be used for an II exchange and LCUP cannot.
> 
> However if you have EEE points, an II exchange will draw from EEE first and then RCUP second.  I do have EEE points, and in my situation it still makes sense to make an II exchange.



I made an II exchange with points last night for last week in December, and got confirmation this morning.
When I looked on my HRC account, they had drawn all that was in EEE, and the remaining balance from RCUP.

My work organization has a big project that was to go online in the fall with a 2 month vacation freeze.  
But with COVID, it'll probably be delayed, tho' no announcement yet.  So I have no idea what my work black-out dates will be yet...


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 23, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> I made an II exchange with points last night for last week in December, and got confirmation this morning.
> When I looked on my HRC account, they had drawn all that was in EEE, and the remaining balance from RCUP.
> 
> My work organization has a big project that was to go online in the fall with a 2 month vacation freeze.
> But with COVID, it'll probably be delayed, tho' no announcement yet.  So I have no idea what my work black-out dates will be yet...


You probably already know this, but get ePlus...I get it for almost every exchange I do.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 23, 2020)

Oh yes, I certainly get ePlus on all my exchanges.  
I just wish RCI had something similar.


----------



## travelhacker (Mar 23, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> Oh yes, I certainly get ePlus on all my exchanges.
> I just wish RCI had something similar.


I just made my first RCI exchange for November of 2021 and really wish there was a similar option from RCI.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 23, 2020)

I called today and they took off the 60 day restriction on our eplus Hyatt interval trade. I rebooked Colorado for mid August but have 2 more trades if I need to extend it. I appreciate Hyatt. They have been more flexible than Vistana


----------



## GTLINZ (Mar 24, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I called today and they took off the 60 day restriction on our eplus Hyatt interval trade. I rebooked Colorado for mid August but have 2 more trades if I need to extend it. I appreciate Hyatt. They have been more flexible than Vistana



I have never used ePlus but am starting to realize its value. Can you elaborate on the 60 day window? I do not know how ePlus normally works.

Thanks !


----------



## Norcal5 (Mar 24, 2020)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I called today and they took off the 60 day restriction on our eplus Hyatt interval trade. I rebooked Colorado for mid August but have 2 more trades if I need to extend it. I appreciate Hyatt. They have been more flexible than Vistana


Glad it worked out!!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> I have never used ePlus but am starting to realize its value. Can you elaborate on the 60 day window? I do not know how ePlus normally works.
> 
> Thanks !


we always use eplus. You can switch reservations up to 3 times if something better opens up and it can help extend your points by booking 1 yr out.. Apparently you  need to rebook within 30 or 60 days, not sure as we cancelled our April Hawaii stay this week. Typically that means we have restricted points as we switched too close to our check in date. Hawaii waived it for us.


----------



## IslandTime (Mar 26, 2020)

I called HRC member services morning to cancel my Maui reservation for 4/4 and they were super helpful.  They returned my points to CUP with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Mar 27, 2020)

Hope everyone is staying well...

I just wanted to share this...

We had our regular, yearly Pinon Pointe reservation for the end of April - we canceled (no cancellation fee), and they put it back into HRC as RCUP, with a cancellation of 4/26/2020. I sent a message on their Facebook page on Mar 19 to ask if there was any way for them to extend the date or put them into II... the 1st answer was no... then the next day they updated that response with:

_This has been researched further on your behalf and you have until 4/26 to deposit with interval with RCUP which must be done directly with us, however your points will not expire at that time, they will be moved into LCUP which will make them valid until 10/26/20 at Hyatt locations. Please reach out to 1800 GO HYATT to speak with an advisior and they will be happy to assist your with all your options. Thank you once again for reaching out._​
I was finally able to call today, and moved them into II... so now they will not expire until 4/26/2022.

Hope this helps someone else 

Be well!


----------



## heathpack (Mar 27, 2020)

NWTRVLRS said:


> Hope everyone is staying well...
> 
> I just wanted to share this...
> 
> ...



Awesome, hope I can do this.  I have a 3br Hyatt Ka’anapali check in May 9 which is looking very doubtful.  If I can park them in II, I will be happy enough.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 28, 2020)

My use year-annual week started yesterday, and I decided last week to roll the dice and let about 650 pts go into LCUP.  I wish Hyatt would have sent out a notice tho' to members about availability of the RCUP points being deposited into II.  When I called them early last week to cancel, there was no RCUP-II option.  

I made one II exchange and thought about a 2nd exchange into 2021. But I have Vistana and some Hilton points to extend over into 2021-22 too, so too much to use in the future.  We're hoping to go for a few days to Pinon Point in late summer.


----------



## youknowthenight (Apr 2, 2020)

Interesting data point, I logged into my account today and a reservation I have at Main St Station for April 25 has been cancelled and the points put into RCUP. Haven't received an email or any form of contact that they were cancelling my reservation.


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 3, 2020)

In Hyatt, there's a notification about COVID with info about reservation cancellations.  
For reservations cancelled less than 60 days before check-in, and between March 12 and April 24, 
the *restricted points will have an expiration date of next year December 31, 2021*.   

My 660 restricted points rolled over into LCUP on March 28. On my account summary it shows my
LCUP points with an expiration date of 9/24/20.   So I called Hyatt, and the rep said they are 
documenting on accounts the cancelled reservations which qualify due to COVID period and mine 
did.  She also said their management hasn't decided yet how they are going to update those 
accounts to reflect the 2021 expiration date.  So it seems best to email or call them to get your restricted points documented too.

Points that otherwise would be expired at the time of cancellation will be restored as restricted 
points with same December 2021 expiration.  However must call Hyatt to make a reservation within 60 days of check-in.  If I go beyond my LCUP date, I will have to call in too to make a reservation. 
Travel must be completed by Dec 31, 2021.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 8, 2020)

I had a reservation for my annual week at Carmel beginning May 3. Yesterday I received a notice from the property that the Monterey County Health Department had shut down the resort for all guests with reservations through May 3 and that those reservations had been cancelled. There was no word in the notice about how HRC would reimburse owners, so I will call Hyatt today to see what the next steps are. It had better NOT be to put the points into RCUP.


----------



## heathpack (Apr 8, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> I had a reservation for my annual week at Carmel beginning May 3. Yesterday I received a notice from the property that the Monterey County Health Department had shut down the resort for all guests with reservations through May 3 and that those reservations had been cancelled. There was no word in the notice about how HRC would reimburse owners, so I will call Hyatt today to see what the next steps are. It had better NOT be to put the points into RCUP.



I cancelled my Ka’anapali 3BR week for May 9.  The week was booked using points from week 18 and week 22.  My points went into RCUP and normally would not have been depositable into II, because I was past that deadline.

But they allowed me to move to II for EEE.  So at least now I have an extended period of time to use them.  Of course not for Hyatt properties, which is less than ideal but better than RCUP.


----------



## Kal (Apr 8, 2020)

WalnutBaron said:


> I had a reservation for my annual week at Carmel beginning May 3. Yesterday I received a notice from the property that the Monterey County Health Department had shut down the resort for all guests with reservations through May 3 and that those reservations had been cancelled. There was no word in the notice about how HRC would reimburse owners, so I will call Hyatt today to see what the next steps are. It had better NOT be to put the points into RCUP.


Get ready, those points will go into RCUP, but you might have to call Hyatt to initiate the transfer.  You might look at options for the points to go into II


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 8, 2020)

heathpack said:


> I cancelled my Ka’anapali 3BR week for May 9.  The week was booked using points from week 18 and week 22.  My points went into RCUP and normally would not have been depositable into II, because I was past that deadline.
> 
> But they allowed me to move to II for EEE.  So at least now I have an extended period of time to use them.  Of course not for Hyatt properties, which is less than ideal but better than RCUP.





Kal said:


> Get ready, those points will go into RCUP, but you might have to call Hyatt to initiate the transfer.  You might look at options for the points to go into II



Thanks to you both. I called HRC this morning and was able to get my points deposited into II through the EEE. Much better than RCUP, which is where those points were headed before I called.


----------



## youknowthenight (Apr 10, 2020)

Did they refund your initial reservation fee? They cancelled my reservation at MSS (didn't tell me either) and when I called advised that they are not refunding the fee.


----------



## Sapper (Apr 10, 2020)

Our Hawaii and Carmel trips were cancelled. They did not charge a cancellation fee. They did not refund the initial reservation fee, nor did they give me a brake on the second reservation fee for the rebooked weeks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 10, 2020)

Sapper said:


> Our Hawaii and Carmel trips were cancelled. They did not charge a cancellation fee. They did not refund the initial reservation fee, nor did they give me a brake on the second reservation fee for the rebooked weeks.


I’m very disappointed in the way Hyatt is handling these cancellations


----------



## Sapper (Apr 10, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m very disappointed in the way Hyatt is handling these cancellations



I’m afraid this is what things will be like under Marriott (MVC) control.  

I remember when our house flooded during Harvey (this is when Hyatt was still in control), we had a reservation somewhere. I called and told the rep we would have to cancel even though we were outside of CUP, she asked why, I explained the situation, she asked me to hold, a minute later she was back on the phone and asked if there might be a different date I would like to use the points... something was open at a different property a few months later. The rep modified the reservation to the other date/property. No fees, no games with LCUP/RCUP, just an “I hope things get better for you”. It was very nice of them.


----------



## ocdb8r (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to start a concerted emailing campaign - for both of the other MVC portfolios (Vistana and MVC) the equivalent RCUP window has been extended to 120 days.  I see no reason why they shouldn't be doing the same for Hyatt....it's not ideal, but it would be SOMEthing!


----------

